# Solved: MySpace Layout Help



## CarnageX3 (Apr 5, 2008)

If you view My MySpace profile (Which is www.myspace.com/overrated_x_) And look in the section that shows my details, look at education, it says High Schoo... the l is their but its dark and hard to see, is their any way to fix this? Here is my layout code...


```
My name is <font color="blue"><font size="2"> <b>Jacob</b> </font></font>! I'm 15 (Not 18 lol) My favorite hobby's are difficult ones, mostly things to do with Tech... I like to do things with people, if you need anything, look for me =). Add me - 
<b>([email protected])</b> - 
If you need help with your MySpace layout, too bad -
<b>(Be the change you expect)</b> - I hate people's MySpace's that have so much **** on them you cant even view it...


<style>
.i {display:none}
body.bodyContent {margin-top:60px !important}
div.clearfix i i.i {margin-top:0px !important }

{! IF you have a Comedy page, you also need the below.
   value needs to be 160 plus top margin !}
div.profileWidth table div ul, div.clearfix i i.i {top:220px !important;}
</style>

<style>
.katamari Section Manager
{ http://abrax.us/Katamari/SectionManager.php }
table.friendSpace span.redbtext {font-weight:bold;}
table.friendSpace td {padding:0px;}
table.friendSpace td.text td br {line-height:0px;}
table.friendSpace span.btext {display:block;}
table.friendSpace td.text td td {vertical-align:bottom;}
</style>

<style>
.katamari Section Manager
{ http://abrax.us/Katamari/SectionManager.php }
table.blurbs td.text {display:none;}
table.blurbs td td span.orangetext15 {display:none;}
</style>

<style>
.katamari Section Manager
{ http://abrax.us/Katamari/SectionManager.php }
table.latestBlogEntry {display:none;}
</style>

<style>
.katamari Section Manager
{ http://abrax.us/Katamari/SectionManager.php }
table.interestsAndDetails td.text {display:none;}
table.interestsAndDetails span.lightbluetext8 {display:none;}
.interestsAndDetails td {width:0px;}
</style>

<style>
.katamari Section Manager
{ http://abrax.us/Katamari/SectionManager.php }
table.profileInfo * {background-color:transparent;}
table.profileInfo table, table.profileInfo {width:0px;}
table.profileInfo td td.text br {line-height:0px;}
span.nametext {font-family:Tahoma!important;
font-size:15px!important;}
</style>



<style>
table table table table table {direction:ltr;}
table table table table table td {direction:ltr;}
</style>

<style>
table, tr, td{
background-color:transparent;
border-style:none;
}

.bodyContent{
background-color:rgb(0,0,0);
background-image:url(http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/cleanup_bucket/Cleanup_Album_3/fsas_spay_can_layout.jpg);
background-position:bottom left;
background-repeat:no-repeat;
background-attachment:fixed;
}

table table table table, table table table td{
background-image:none;
background-color:transparent;
}

body, div, p, strong, td, .text, .blacktext10, .blacktext12, a.searchlinkSmall, a.searchlinkSmall:link, a.searchlinkSmall:visited{
color:rgb(255,255,255);
font-size:9pt;
font-weight:normal;
font-style:normal;
text-decoration:none;
text-transform:none;
font-family:tahoma,sans-serif;
}

.orangetext15, strong, .lightbluetext8, .whitetext12, .nametext, .btext, .redtext, .redbtext{
color:rgb(0,153,51);
font-size:11pt;
font-weight:bold;
font-style:normal;
text-decoration:none;
text-transform:uppercase;
font-family:tahoma,sans-serif;
}

a, a font, a:link, a:visited, a.navbar, a.navbar:link, a.navbar:visited, a.man, a.man:link, a.man:visited, a.man font, a.redlink, a.redlink:visited{
color:rgb(153,153,153);
font-size:9pt;
font-weight:bold;
font-style:normal;
text-decoration:underline ;
text-transform:none;
font-family:tahoma,sans-serif;
}

a:hover, a:hover font, a:active, a.navbar:hover, a.navbar:active, a.man:hover, a.man:active, a.man:hover font, a.searchlinkSmall:hover, a.searchlinkSmall:active, a.redlink:hover, a.redlink:hover{
color:rgb(51,51,51);
font-size:9pt;
font-weight:bold;
font-style:normal;
text-decoration:underline ;
text-transform:none;
font-family:tahoma,sans-serif;
}

table table table, div table table{
border-color:rgb(51,51,51);
border-style:double;
border-width:8px;
background-color:rgb(0,0,0);
opacity:0.9;
-moz-opacity:0.9;
filter:alpha(opacity=90);
}

table table table table, div table table table{
border-style:none;
}

A IMG{
border-style:none;
}
</style>
<style>
        table table table td {vertical-align:top ! important;}
        span.blacktext12 {
        visibility:visible;
        background-color:transparent;
        background-image:url('http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/cleanup_bucket/Cleanup_Album_3/fsas_spay_can_sticker_banner.jpg');
        background-repeat:no-repeat;
        background-position:center center;
        font-size:0px; letter-spacing:-0.5px;
        width:435px; height:150px; display:block; }
        span.blacktext12 img {display:none;}
</style>

<style>.contactTable {width:300px !important; height:150px !important; padding:0px !important;background-image:url("http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/cleanup_bucket/Cleanup_Album_3/fsas_spay_can_contact.jpg");background-attachment:scroll; background-position:center center;background-repeat:no-repeat; background-color:transparent;}.contactTable table, table.contactTable td { padding:0px !important;border:0px; background-color:transparent; background-image:none;}.contactTable a img {visibility:hidden; border:0px !important;}.contactTable .text {font-size:1px !important;}.contactTable .text, .contactTable a, .contactTable img {filter:none !important;}.contactTable .whitetext12 {display:none;}</style>
```


----------



## techychick (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not sure what you are referring to, have no problems reading your page on my end


----------



## CarnageX3 (Apr 5, 2008)

I forget that not everyone uses Mozilla Firefox with the ad-block add on... I viewed my page on internet explorer and i seen no problems... I guess its just Mozilla, although other My-Space layouts don't do it, thanks for the help anyway...


----------



## techychick (Dec 31, 2007)

I should have mentioned that I was viewing via Firefox and yes I also use Ad block =-)


----------



## CarnageX3 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm using Mozilla Firefox 3.1... does that make a difference? Unless their is something else... i don't see how only i can see this problem and you can't, are you sure you don't see it?


----------

